# SOPA Emergency IP list:



## Gauravs90 (Jan 10, 2012)

So if these ass-****s in DC decide to ruin the internet, here’s how to access your favorite sites in the event of a DNS takedown

        tumblr.com 174.121.194.34
        wikipedia.org 208.80.152.201

        # News
        bbc.co.uk 212.58.241.131
        aljazeera.com 198.78.201.252

        # Social media
        reddit.com 72.247.244.88
        imgur.com 173.231.140.219
        google.com 74.125.157.99
        youtube.com 74.125.65.91
        yahoo.com 98.137.149.56
        hotmail.com 65.55.72.135
        bing.com 65.55.175.254
        digg.com 64.191.203.30
        theonion.com 97.107.137.164
        hush.com 65.39.178.43
        gamespot.com 216.239.113.172
        ign.com 69.10.25.46
        cracked.com 98.124.248.77
        sidereel.com 144.198.29.112
        github.com 207.97.227.239

        # Torrent sites
        thepiratebay.org 194.71.107.15
        mininova.com 80.94.76.5
        btjunkie.com 93.158.65.211
        demonoid.com 62.149.24.66
        demonoid.me 62.149.24.67

        # Social networking
        facebook.com 69.171.224.11
        twitter.com 199.59.149.230
        tumblr.com 174.121.194.34
        livejournal.com  209.200.154.225
        dreamwidth.org  69.174.244.50

        # Live Streaming Content
        stickam.com 67.201.54.151
        blogtv.com 84.22.170.149
        justin.tv 199.9.249.21
        chatroulette.com 184.173.141.231
        omegle.com 97.107.132.144
        own3d.tv 208.94.146.80 
        megavideo.com 174.140.154.32

        # Television
        gorillavid.com 178.17.165.74
        videoweed.com 91.220.176.248
        novamov.com 91.220.176.248
        tvlinks.com 208.223.219.206
        1channel.com 208.87.33.151

        # Shopping
        amazon.com 72.21.211.176
        newegg.com 216.52.208.187
        frys.com 209.31.22.39

        # File Sharing
        mediafire.com 205.196.120.13
        megaupload.com 174.140.154.20
        fileshare.com 208.87.33.151
        multiupload.com 95.211.149.7
        uploading.com 195.191.207.40
        warez-bb.org 31.7.57.13
        hotfile.com 199.7.177.218
        gamespy.com 69.10.25.46
        what.cd 67.21.232.223
        warez.ag 178.162.238.136
        putlocker.com 89.238.130.247
        uploaded.to 95.211.143.200
        dropbox.com 199.47.217.179
        pastebin.com 69.65.13.216


Here’s a tip for the do-it-yourself crowd: Go to your computer’s Start menu, and either go to “run” or just search for “cmd.” Open it up, and type in “ping [website address],” 


Once you have the IP for a website, all you really need to do is enter it like you would a normal URL and hit enter/press go. Typing in “208.85.240.231” should bring you to the front page of AO3, for example, just as typing “174.121.194.34/dashboard” should bring you straight to your Tumblr dashboard. Since we’re obviously bracing for the worst case scenario which would involve you not being able to access the internet regularly, you should, save this list.

Source


----------



## sygeek (Jan 10, 2012)

Save these to your hosts file for a more safer case, in case India decides to go with a SOPA-like retarded law.


----------



## noob (Jan 10, 2012)

lol..so do you think if they ban a website , they only ban it via URL and not IP ?


----------



## sygeek (Jan 10, 2012)

noob said:


> lol..so do you think if they ban a website , they only ban it via URL and not IP ?


Uh..yes. US government is this retarded.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 10, 2012)

I think we should start memorizing the ip addresses instead of the domain names.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 11, 2012)

noob said:


> lol..so do you think if they ban a website , they only ban it via URL and not IP ?



Yes DNS block.


----------



## robbinghood (Jan 11, 2012)

Dumb people!


----------



## sygeek (Jan 11, 2012)

robbinghood said:


> Dumb people!


Actually SOPA is more about politics than preventing piracy.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 11, 2012)

noob said:


> lol..so do you think if they ban a website , they only ban it via URL and not IP ?



That exactly what the proposal says, so this is not going to stop pirates. Its just headache for normal internet users. And yeah its extremely dumb.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jan 11, 2012)

Look at this:

Hackers Said to be Planning to Launch Own Satellites to Combat Censorship


----------

